# Bye Friend.



## enti342 (May 4, 2011)

During a water change, I ran to answer the phone. When I came back, the small bowl he was in was in the dishwasher. My sister thought she was helping do the dishes.. not realizing she killed a friend. 

I am not cut out for this. Two fish in a year. Silva was pink, and I rescued him from a pet shop that didnt look fit to care for anything. 

Extremely depressing. 


RIP Silva.


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

It's not your fault Silva died.He was very lucky that you bought him and it seems that you loved him very much. He was a very fortunate fish.

It can be depressing to loose a fish. If you truly love betta fish, then you are cut out for it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry about Silva.


----------

